# Long shot question!



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Taking my 9 year old and 8 year old out tomorrow. I live in Delaware and know there is public hunting land all over around here. However I want to make sure my boys experience a harvest their first time shadowing dad... Anyone have a tried and true area around here that would increase the chances of a successful first hunt for them? I know this is a loaded question but hey, its worth a shot. PM responses are fine if you don't want to share with the world.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

What are you hunting for .... that would help.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I guess that would be an important thing to know. Rabbit and squirrel if they last long enough. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hillbilly gourmet (Sep 5, 2010)

Sent PM 
Thanks Craig B.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Lots of rabbit tracks in fresh snow. No rabbits though... Must be them ghost rabbits that haunt hogback rd.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

I saw ghost squirrels today at hogback...none. also saw fresh rabbit tracks.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Them rabbit tracks pissed me off! They were all over, in and out of brush, everywhere. No rabbits, even with the kids jumping and climbing on every brush pile in a mile radius. Oh well still better than sitting on the couch watching crap.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

exactly. I think ill give it another try tomorrow, sunny with low winds should be good.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

The wife comes home from her trip tomorrow... Might be able to get out a little in the am? I'll have to see what time she gets in. I have a9 yr old and an 8 yr old that love to shake brush piles. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

that's awesome! I have a 1 yr old son, cant wait tell I can take him fishing and hunting


----------

